# Next Generation Console Hardware



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

HardOCP has posted a summary of *Rumors* from E3 about the next gen console hardware. Whereas the picture of Nintendo is clear now, those of MS and Sony are still foggy. So until the final products come out, feed yourself with the news/rumors with a sprinkle of SALT. 


*LINK:-*
E3 Rumors on Next Generation Console Hardware | [H]ard|OCP

And the bottom line:-



> The bottom line here is that there is no bottom line. While we feel very sure about what we have written here, we would be irresponsible to call these anything but "rumors." Surely HardOCP sports a very solid record when it comes to rumor information, and we will try our best to keep our ratio high, but things can certainly change.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Some "tall" claims from AMD:-

News: Xbox 720 will have 'graphics like Avatar' - AMD - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Well we will see about Avatar graphics. Right now its not have been achieved on PC let aside Consoles. Although I liked that UT4 demonstration. Graphics were so real.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Some hype it needed to generate interest in the newer consoles, so... 

And that UT4 demo is out-of-the-world. One of the best graphics demo I have ever seen.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

*Unreal Engine 4
then Mass Effect 3 will use it????
Life like characters.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Nah Mass Effect 3 is based on UT3.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

^^umm..well ut4 should be great looking.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 18, 2011)

And that vid was made on a PC...the spec of which was 3 GTX 580's in SLI...and the most powerful Intel core I7 processor..the developer mentioned the above...


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> *Unreal Engine 4
> then Mass Effect 3 will use it????
> Life like characters.*





gameranand said:


> Nah Mass Effect 3 is based on UT3.




True.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> ^^umm..well ut4 should be great looking.


What you haven't seen it yet??? Dude watch it seriously.


			
				Reaper_Vivek said:
			
		

> And that vid was made on a PC...the spec of which was 3 GTX 580's in SLI...and the most powerful Intel core I7 processor..the developer mentioned the above...


Yup thats right.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for post SKud. Looks very interesting


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------

